# washing my cycling jacket



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

after getting a bit mucky on the way home tonight i'm trying to find the best way to wash my jacket.

i have the endura gridlock and have read online (but not on the endura site) that you can wash at 30 with nonbio and then ironing to reactivate the waterproof bit.

also heard you can tumble on a low heat to have the same effect as the iron.

how would you do it? 



my initial idea was to hand wash it in the sink with normal straight up hand soap and leaving to dry-would this effect the waterproofness (is that even a word)


TIA 


Griff


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you know what it's made of?

Be VERY careful - I recently treated an Altura Reflex (about £100) exactly as instructed and killed the breathability.

I replaced it with an Endura Stealth and just emailed Endura to ask the best way to clean it - I recommend non bio powder or soap flakes then use spray on re-proofer (NOT wash in) just on the outside for best results.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

If it helps, homesbase do the new scothguard spray on stuff cheap.

Based on most outdoor garments I would be washing it on a low temp, avoiding the tumble dryer unless it has a low heat setting and then spraying it with something to waterproof it again.


----------



## neilneilorange (Oct 9, 2007)

To echo what 335dAND110XS said, I asked Endura exactly the same question and they recommended using products from either Nik Wax or Grangers.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Neil - Nikwax is what killed my Altura. Used the wash in stuff (tech wash then tx direct - bought a litre of each) and there ended the breathability. I think wash in stuff sticks too much to the inside of shells and so ruins the breathing capabilities. Weirdly it works fine on coats that have more than one layer.

From now on, I'll be using spray on reproofer only!


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

AFAIK , Only use nikwax on the likes of Goretex that is supposed to be treated with it, i imagine it clogs anything else and although its proofed, it wont breath any longer. 

Spray on is the best for anything else as it will proof the outside without risking completely blocking the breathability.


----------



## neilneilorange (Oct 9, 2007)

335d - Just passing on what Endura told me. Agreed. With regards to breathability, spray on seems to make more sense to me.

I have noticed that Nikwax do a softshell specific re-proofer. I might give that a go on my Stealth jacket when the time comes. It's strange because the Nikwax Tech Wash blurb claim to 'Safely revive breathability' 

I have also been recommmended to run the washing machine on a cycle without any detergents etc prior to using wash-in products. This is to remove any bio cleaning products that may have lingered after the wash. Apparently, bio cleaners tend to do more harm than good when it comes to DWP coatings.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Neil - I sent my Altura coat to Nikwax to be lab tested and reproofed (they did it for free) but no joy. Still no breathability left. Yet I have a coat made of Nikwax Analagy (Finisterre Storm Track) that works really well with it. Maybe it's because it has an inner lining?

A bit hesitant to wash my Stealth (got filthy on last nights ride!) but I guess I'll have to soon. Will probably use soap flakes and buy that soft shell spray. Not taking any chances. Was a bit annoyed at having to bin a perfectly good jacket despite following recommended washing instructions to the letter.

Stealths are great aren't they? Very impressed with mine and Endura kit in general.

We never use bio powder - non bio only (and soap flakes).


----------



## neilneilorange (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry for the hijack OP. 

335d - Endura kit is great! I'm starting to look like a mobile advertising campaign out on the trails.  I use their Merino base layers in varying guises, their Singletrack gloves and trousers, their Stealth jacket and Stealth tights (not all at the same time obviously). All comfortable, warm, breathable and very waterproof. Makes my daily commute and pleasure rides/races this time of year thoroughly enjoyable, despite the mass of snow and rain we have had recently. 

I know a lot of people seem to have hit and miss luck with regards to Endura's build quality, it would appear to some that I have been lucky, but their customer service is second to none. They will seemingly bend over backwards to help a customer out, regardless of the fault or age of garment.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I have:

Singletrack shorts - normal and 3/4 length. Both faultless.
New Singletrack gloves (impressed so far)
Baa Baa base layer T shirt.
Stealth jacket.

And very very rarely used overshoes cover things(!)

All of it performs really well.

It hammered it down last night - my upper half stayed bone dry - ideal!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive always used soap flakes on my Altura cycling jacket :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I've just ordered some spray on soft shell Nikwax stuff for the Stealth...!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

i'd hand rinse it first to get most of the muck off it

then wash it in this






then dry in a medum tumble drier in a sealed pillow case

http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/gear-features/help-my-jacket-is-leakingand46and46and46/342.html

http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/QnA/qna.asp?uqn=335&P=1&SP=&V=10


----------



## neilneilorange (Oct 9, 2007)

Excellent, let us know how you get on 335d. I think I will be heading down that route too. Will post results too as soon as I know more.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Andy - I have a litre of tech wash and a litre of tx direct - Tech wash is fine (I think) but be careful with the tx Direct.

Oh if you're bored, you can briefly waterproof ANYTHING with Tx Direct - even jeans! I proofed my Singletracks (shorts) and they were totally waterproof but slippy as hell - I kept sliding off my saddle!


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

Cheers for the response guys....I will be interested to know how you get on with the Nikwax gear 335d - please post results lol. For the minute though I'm going hand wash it tomorrow night,that way it can air dry at it's leisure. I love the jacket so I really don't want to mess it up. 

An as for the people hijacking the thread......go for it lol,all the info is being absorbed


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

For cycling I tend to use my clothes for a few rides till I can't stand the smell of them while riding. I will toss them into the washing machine with white distilled vinegar and then air dry them. Same thing for microfiber towels.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Griffin -slow reply but finally "dared" to clean it - just washed it in non bio powder at 30 degrees. Came out very clean, still 100% waterproof and breathes as well.

Endura lady recommended proofing once every 5-6 washes so I'll use the spray on stuff in a little while. Although it's the right stuff, I'm still a little nervous of using it after killing a perfectly good jacket with reproofer!


----------

